
IPhone Use Disappoints; Apple Slides - pg
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/25/technology/25phone.html?_r=1&oref=slogin
======
jsjenkins168
Apple is up in after hours on 3Q earnings posted this afternoon. Jobs also
expects 1 million iPhone sales by end of fiscal 4Q.

[http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/apple-profit-
rises-73-...](http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/apple-profit-
rises-73-revenue/story.aspx?guid=%7BEB3D5677%2D595F%2D4688%2DB997%2D485AC274F774%7D&dist=TQP_Mod_mktwN)

------
schoudha
I think the iPhone met expectations in real sales (vs activations), earnings
report came out today.

~~~
Tichy
So buyers couldn't figure out how to activate their phones? Or they didn't
care, they just wanted to have it to look at it?

------
mattculbreth
Earnings call today at 5PM EST.

